# Bacon Wrapped Pork Tenderloin with Cream Cheese and Jalapeno



## ibglowin

Oops I did it again! 

Had some good friends over last night for a little get together. First off let me say that you can actually purchase this ready to plop down on the grill from Costco for ~$12 and its pretty good but I made my own yesterday and I think it turned out even better!

Ingredients:

(2) Center cut pork tenderloins (the small ones)
1 pound thick cut bacon
1 box Philadelphia cream cheese
1 small jar sliced jalapenos (the ones used for making nacho's etc.)
Cavender's Greek seasoning

Slice the Tenderloin down the middle with a sharp knife being careful to not cut all the way through! Season the tenderloin liberally with Cavender's or your choice of pork seasonings. Cut the cream cheese with a knife length wise into 4 long slices. Insert the cream cheese slices into the tenderloins. Use 2 slices for each tenderloin. Add sliced jalapeno's on top of the cream cheese and press into the cheese. Fold the tenderloin back around the cheese and peppers. Use toothpicks to hold it together while you wrap the tenderloin with the bacon. Don't be afraid to stretch the bacon a bit before hand so it will wrap easier. One pound of bacon should cover two tenderloins perfectly. Sprinkle the outside with cracked pepper.

Grill over low heat (300 degrees) for ~20 minutes a side or until the tenderloin is 175 degrees in the center. Be careful and watch for flare-ups. The bacon will flare up quite easily. The cream cheese will basically melt into the tenderloin and make it melt in your mouth good with just a nice hint of heat from the jalapeno's.

Serve with oven roasted fingerling potatoes!


This paired quite nicely with my CC Showcase Chateau du Pays as well as the MM Renaissance Chilean Pinot Noir!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang now thats my kind of snack/meal.


----------



## soccer0ww

That sounds awesome. Will have to try it out on the grill. thanks for the recipe


----------



## Tom

Bet it tastes as good as it looks


----------



## Runningwolf

I really want to try em also. I bought the exact same thing but with beef tenderloin already made up at Sams. They also have them with shrimp..Yummy!!!!


----------



## Tom

*Brisket and spiral ham*

*ok here u go !
Brisket started @ 10# Smoked in apple wood for 18 hours

The 10# spiril ham was smoked as well. I tented the ham with a pint of Yuengling for the moisture. *


----------



## grapeman

Tom that looks incredible!

Mike you forgot to mention the side order of a quadruple bypass and the meal washed down with Lipitor!


----------



## Tom

LOL
My Cholesterol is one of the few good things on my blood test for a 63y/o its 171 and the others line right in


----------



## ibglowin

At least its generic now! 




grapeman said:


> Mike you forgot to mention the side order of a quadruple bypass and the meal washed down with Lipitor!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike, evidently my Pork Loin is Bigger then your Pork Loin.  I used the entire package of cream cheese on mine...







And the finished project. I hope it tastes half as good as it looks. I agree with you on stretching the bacon first. I stretched it and laid it across the pan and then sat the loin on it and finished up.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG Mike, just got done eating. It was every bit as good as it looked. I can't wait to make this for some friends. I cooked it uncovered in the oven at 350* to an internal 170* and let it set.


----------



## Rocky

Dan, that looks deliciious. I plan to make it for a New Year's Eve party and I am going to use Gorgonzola in place of Cream Cheese and serve it with a red wine reduction sauce. I see you used a _Pork Loin _and not the_ Pork Tenderloin_. I have several tenderloins so that is what I plan to use.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky I did not realize that until you mentioned it. Yes it was a pork loin filet from Sam's Club. Either one will work fine , this one was just bigger. I never even caught that, that it was not a tenderloin.


----------



## tomheli

*pork creamchese and bacon*

it dont get any better than this cooked it on my smoker today for about 2 hours that thing was too die for , took three hours off my life i am sure, but it was worth it,,,thanks


----------



## ibglowin

Good to hear it works with the BIG pork loin or the tenderloin! Its worth whatever it takes off your life!


----------



## tomheli

*livin on the edge too leave room for others*

i picked up a tenderloin it was a peppercorn seasoned whatever that is but it turned out very good all the same,thanks, big tenderloin look good too


----------



## JordanPond

Made this as our New Years Eve dinner. It was a huge hit. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## ibglowin

That would taste pretty good tonight by golly. 

Glad it was a "winner winner chicken dinner" as Guy Fieri would say!


----------



## rendezvous

I made this also tonight ,It was Great Thanks for the tip Mike You The Man 

Greg


----------



## TomK-B

I'm making this for friends who are coming over for a wine tasting party tonight. Will be putting it on the grill in about an hour. I'll have the EMT's standing by.

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## ibglowin

Ooooooh........

Thats a good one for sure!


----------



## Neviawen

This looks delicious. I've fileted open pork tenderloin, seasoned it, and stuffed it w/ stuffing and rolled it back up and tied it off w/ string and that turned out really good. Never thought to use cream cheese filling. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Runningwolf

The cream cheese and jalapeños were to die for. The next time I make one I am going to substitute those two ingredients with sliced green apples.


----------



## TomK-B

All I can say is WOW!!!! 

My guests all thought that the food (i.e. pork tenderloin) showed up the wines tonight. I'm thankful that I didn't make any of the wines!

Thanks so much, Mike, for this delicious recipe!


----------



## Rocky

We have made this about three times since New Years and it is always a big hit with our guests. I can't figure out if Mike's true calling is wine maker or chef! He is our resident Renaissance man.


----------



## ibglowin

Not so sure about that title but I do like to eat and drink a (little) wine every now an then! A magical combination (I sound like Steve Jobs now.....) where one takes the other to much higher levels of sensory satisfaction (aka mouth happiness) than each could do all on their own.

Tonight for Fathers day dinner I think we are gonna have another favorite. The tried and true melt in your mouth Red Wine Braised Flank Steak 

Nostrovia!


----------

